# joe purdy



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

thought i would put a wee thread up to see if any of the guys on here listen to him, or have heard of him for that matter?

If you have heard his stuff what do you think?

I quite rate it myself quite good if your into singer/songwriter stuff like damien rice/ross copperman/ etc.

Just lookin for some feedback i know a lot of people find his stuff too downbeat but i think its great and own all ten albums :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

guess that would be a resounding no then? Lol


----------

